# Java instalation problem: cant find ./install.sfx



## LDV_bomc (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey guys, i am pretty new to linux, and im pretty sure this is very basic stuff, so forgive me for my noobness... 
Anyways, i have just installed ubuntu and wated to install java. I tried some different guides on installing it, but in all cases when i am trying to open the installation file (.bin), i get the same error:

```
Unpacking...
Checksumming...
Extracting...
./jre-6u22-linux-i586.bin: 86: ./install.sfx.10353: not found
Failed to extract the files.  Please refer to the Troubleshooting section of
the Installation Instructions on the download page for more information.
```
I couldn't find any help on the java installation site for this error. :sigh:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi, have a look at this link:

http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-in...t-jre-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-using-ppa.html

If you dont quote a specific version, then I'll assume you use the latest edition 10.10, Maverick Meercat


----------



## LDV_bomc (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks, it worked with some tweaking


----------

